
Show HN: Tweetr – Tweet Markdown, Instant or Schedule - l1am0
https://tweetr.me/
======
saintPirelli
That looks really cool, I would absolutely use this if I was using Twitter.
One question: Do you cut the text after precisely 280 chars and then fit the
rest in to the next tweet, or did you implement a "smarter" solution (like
cutting it at the last space and adding "1/4" to indicate the length of the
thread or adding an ellipsis or whatever)?

~~~
l1am0
It cuts after 280 chars if no other possibility. It tries to search for a \n
or a "." in this 280 chars to have a cut at the end of sentence and make the
cut less ugly.

------
barlog
live?

~~~
l1am0
Yes it is live, what do you mean about that?

